# questions for BooBoo the blue



## L2Nbooboo (Mar 8, 2009)

I recently came into guardianship of an (aprox.) 9 wk old blue pitt, he is a son of brother and sister and I am wondering what signs I might look for to see if the inbreeding has affected him. Generally he is a very good, obediant puppy. He is growing well and learning quickly. He lives in a family environment but is particularly fond of me. At times, he behaves rebelliously and grows and grunts at me and rushes at me aggressively.. is this just typical puppy behavior, the noises he makes are very guttural and vicious sounding.. also if anyone has any additional training advice that wold be great thank you!


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Inbreeding doesn't always affect dogs. Alot of great dogs have been a result of linebreeding/inbreeding. People act as if inbreeding doesn't occur in nature with wolves, coyotes, etc. The problem is when you have dogs that have similiar faults and you inbreed them together. Inbreeding bring the good and bad traits alike to the surface. It really depends on how much inbreeding was done in the family prior to your dog's breeding. Brother/Sister breedings are usually inconsistent since the parents give different genes to thier offspring. If you don't notice any problems so far, you are probably okay. I have a few dogs myself that were a result from father/daughter breedings and they are healthy as can be.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

:goodpost: madbood! Pit bulls are very vocal puppies they make all sorts of silly noises they are also very very playful the behavior seems normal.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I would watch for hair loss. Inbreeding can weaken the immune system and demodex can be a problem. But other than that i wouldn't worry to much about it. Even demodex is a long shot. Unless there was heavy line and inbreeding in the rest of the line.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

ur pup is just being vocal... kenya did this attitude thing with me when i would say no, se would do this weird barkk/growl/whine thing and walk off shaking her booty  and she would also growl real loud sometimes too... its just normal puppy behavior.. kenya is a vocal girl.... some dogs are just more outspoken then others


----------

